# Pregnant Women are Smug (YouTube video)



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

I shall play this to myself every time I run into a former school friend who is pregnant AGAIN. Some of you ladies that share my twisted, evil, slightly masochistic sense of humour might also find it amusing.






/links


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

obviously i am evil and slightly twisted cos I had a good chuckle!!    thanks for sharing that! 
pobby xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

*snort* 

Some of the comments though.  

C~x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Brilliant song!  Just listened to it for the 3rd time!  Think I have a good idea what I am going to say when people ask if I want a boy or girl!  

I agree Caz, some of the comments are.... interesting!  I am not sure if they are just flamers or whether they are genuinely that stupid

Sue


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

That song could have been written about me when I was pg ha ha ha  Loved it.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Fab loved it   

Some comments were a bit ... ummmm   weren't they?!


----------

